# When do their eyes change color?



## LLps40 (Nov 12, 2003)

Our rescue just got a litter of five puppies that a "breeder" dumped. They will be six weeks old tomorrow, Wednesday. Yes, this was waaaay too early for the pups to be removed from the parents and most unfortunate but at least they are safe now.

Three of the pups eyes are still blue. Both parents are purebreds and black and red. If they are six weeks old, would their eyes still be blue? We are not sure they gave us the correct birth date. I don't have pictures to post yet as they just came in last night. 

Thank you! 

Lisa


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

Yes. At that age their eyes will still be blue. Pretty soon you'll see them turn kind of a grey/blue/green color and then they'll gradually move to brown. And I wouldn't worry too much about them being removed early. Obviously 8-9 weeks would be better, but we routinely deal with pups 5-6 weeks from the shelter and they seem to do fine. It's especially good if they are kept with littermates and if the foster home has adult dogs. 

Glad the pups are in safe hands!


----------



## Charlyn15 (Jan 16, 2020)

I have a 10 week old German Shepard pup, and he seems to have green/grey light eyes. All his other sibilinos colored have returned to brown similar to their parents eyes, dad has hazel eyes and mom has dark brown eyes. Would there be a chance he can keep that color of eyes?


----------



## Petra's Dad (Jan 6, 2020)

LLps40 said:


> Our rescue just got a litter of five puppies that a "breeder" dumped. They will be six weeks old tomorrow, Wednesday. Yes, this was waaaay too early for the pups to be removed from the parents and most unfortunate but at least they are safe now.
> 
> Three of the pups eyes are still blue. Both parents are purebreds and black and red. If they are six weeks old, would their eyes still be blue? We are not sure they gave us the correct birth date. I don't have pictures to post yet as they just came in last night.
> 
> ...



Why would a "breeder" dump 6 week old puppies to a rescue?


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Old thread from 2008.


----------

